

Ask HN: Looking to contribute to open source? - jbrooksuk

I&#x27;m working on an open board status board as an alternative to https:&#x2F;&#x2F;statuspage.io<p>It&#x27;s had a lot of feedback over the last couple of days and an increase in stars. Although I&#x27;ve done my best, the design is... mediocre at best.<p>Since adding a Deploy to Heroku button, I figured it could do with a setup page, but have no plans to make it anything fancy.<p>So if you&#x27;re looking to contribute to open source the Cachet may be the project for you!<p>You can see the issue for the Setup Page at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;jbrooksuk&#x2F;Cachet&#x2F;issues&#x2F;12<p>Thanks :)
======
jbrooksuk
This post is a follow up to my recent blog post "What's next for Cachet?"
[http://james-brooks.uk/whats-next-for-cachet/](http://james-brooks.uk/whats-
next-for-cachet/)

